# Conseil Achat



## narno07 (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis en pleine reflexion pour l'achat d'un macbook, je vais vous expliquer ma situation.
Je suis possesseur d'un MAC PRO équipé d'un systeme bi-ecran qui est désormais surdimensionner pour mon utilisation. J'avais une utilisation intensive de mon MAC PRO (utilisation pro) mais du a un changement de travail, je ne passe désormais que 1 a 2h sur mon ordinateur à domicile.
J'ai trouvé un acheteur potentiel pour mon MAC PRO et j'envisage donc de passer au Mac Book mais je me pose les questions suivantes.

- Quelle résolution maxi peut prendre un ecran externe au Mac Book, car la plupart du temps celui-ci serait brancher sur un écran (22" ou 24") mais quelle est la resolution maxi a laquelle on peu le pousser ?

- Est il adapté pour une utilisation a 80% sédentaire (avec clavier mac alu, souris usb, ecran externe)

- Mon utilisation sera en gros Itunes + Iphoto + Email + Web + Lecture de films et on va dire 10% de programmation Web et retouche photo, le macbook est il adapté ?


Merci d'avance de vos réponses.
bonne journée


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi ne te tournes-tu pas vers un MacMini plutôt ? Peut-être serait-il mieux adapté, de plus tu as déjà clavier, souris, écran, etc...


----------



## narno07 (20 Juin 2008)

Oups j'vais pas précisé, en fait ce qui me plait dans un portable est d'avoir la possibilité de l'emporter quand je part 1 semaine au ski par exemple


----------



## antro (20 Juin 2008)

narno07 a dit:


> - Quelle résolution maxi peut prendre un ecran externe au Mac Book, car la plupart du temps celui-ci serait brancher sur un écran (22" ou 24") mais quelle est la resolution maxi a laquelle on peu le pousser ?



C'est écrit dans la doc apple ! Vas voir par là


----------



## anneee (20 Juin 2008)

narno07 a dit:


> - Quelle résolution maxi peut prendre un ecran externe au Mac Book, car la plupart du temps celui-ci serait brancher sur un écran (22" ou 24") mais quelle est la resolution maxi a laquelle on peu le pousser ?



1920*1200 pixels, cad un 24" maxi


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Tu n'as pas peur que passer d'un Mac Pro à un MacBook te fasse un peu un choc ? 


SI tu as les moyens, je  te conseillerais de passer à un MBP


----------



## itako (21 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tu n'as pas peur que passer d'un Mac Pro à un MacBook te fasse un peu un choc ?
> 
> 
> SI tu as les moyens, je  te conseillerais de passer à un MBP




Evidamment si les moyens suivent un petit MBP fait pas de mal, mais un MB tiendra toujours trés bien la route pour son utilisation.


----------



## narno07 (24 Juin 2008)

en fait une de mes principale raison de vente est de récuperer de l'argent donc non je ne peut pas me payer un MBP de plus un 15.4" serai trop gros a deplacer pour moi.
C'est pourquoi j'ai opté pour le 13.3" qui sera branché sur un écran.

Merci de vos messages en tout cas...
pourl a migration d'un poste à un autre c'est simple ?


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juin 2008)

Si t'as un câble Firewire, tu as carrément un utilitaire pour ça... Tu relies les deux ordis, et tu fais démarrer l'ancien en appuyant sur T pour faire démarrer en mode Target...


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Si t'as un câble Firewire, tu as carrément un utilitaire pour ça... Tu relies les deux ordis, et tu fais démarrer l'ancien en appuyant sur T pour faire démarrer en mode Target...



Merci Pierrou, mais où est le rapport ?? 

Un MacBook te conviendrait, bien que MacBook Pro soit extraordinaire ! 
Le MacBook Air t'as du y penser, mais je suppose que c'est trop "ledge" pour de la retouche photo, et vu le prix, tu as bien fait de choisir MacBook !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci Pierrou, mais où est le rapport ??




Ben relis...  


Il a demandé comment se passait la migration... 



Tu me prends pour un drogué toi ou quoi ? 

_Ou alors c'est du délit de faciès parce que je suis noir et asthmatique... :mouais:

_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Salut!

Envisage plutôt l'achat d'un MacBook Pro. Le branchement sur un écran HD de 32" ne pose aucun problème, après je ne sais pas.

++


----------



## kaos (19 Juin 2011)

L'achat d'un macbook est pas super conseillé en ce moment .. pas super a jour et tres peu de diff financière avec les macbook pro.

Je crois que les ordis aujourd'hui correspondent a peu pres a toute les utilisations et qui peu le plus peu le moins .


Moi j'ai attendu la nuit pour la MAJ du rifurb et j'ai choppé un macbook pro i5 à 960 euros, moins cher qu'un macbook .
mais le macbook blanc il est trop beau 

Pour rapatrier tes infos , l'assistant de migration est pas mal et marche en reseau mais il vaut mieux eviter le wifi , c est long ! et penser a ne pas avoir le même nom de compte sur les deux ordinateurs !
L'ajout de cette gestion de migration réseau a tres certainement été rajoutée pour le macbook air qui ne possède pas de prise firewire .


----------



## elamapi (20 Juin 2011)

150 de différence entre le MB et le MBP mais un MONDE de différence technique et de puissance.

A moins d'être vraiment coincé, je conseille le MBP (quitte à attendre un peu et economiser) voire faire un credit pour les 150 derniers euros.


----------



## kaos (20 Juin 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> 150 de différence entre le MB et le MBP mais un MONDE de différence technique et de puissance.
> 
> A moins d'être vraiment coincé, je conseille le MBP (quitte à attendre un peu et economiser) voire faire un credit pour les 150 derniers euros.




C'est clair ,c'est le jour et la nuit , et ces petit processeurs i5 font bien leur travail 
je voulais un macbook blanc pour le look , j'aime pas l'aluminium ( trop PC ) mais bon , on s'y fait.


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2011)

..3 ans plus tard...
Vous croyez pas qu'il a fait sa vente/achat ?


----------



## elamapi (20 Juin 2011)

Mouarf ...


----------



## cactus93160 (13 Mars 2014)

apres maintes réflexions  ,la suppression du lecteur dvd sur la gamme MBP me gênait   !utilisateur de logiciel de bridge et chargement sur itunes de mes cd audios) et le prix d un lecteur mac 71 .....donc en finalité j ai trouve un lecteur samsung model se 208 parfaitement compatible mac ; essais dans le magasin (infomax 24 rue montgallet) sur mon mac book air OK et cela pour 32 !! donc je viens d'acquerir un MBP 15.4 retina ;superbe machine 8 h autonomie, puissante et pas fragile plus DD et seulement de la ram et super écran retina


----------

